# Mt. Hamilton, part deux, 2-26



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm planning on riding up to the snow this Saturday morning.

Meeting place:
Penitencia Creek Park in San Jose
Berryessa at Adams Dr.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...391453,-121.856296&spn=0.011252,0.030899&z=16
Meet at 8:30 am, ready to ride at 9am.

Post-ride beerfest is optional.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Do expect to get rained on the way up and snowed on at the top.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

it seems like the coldest day of the year will be on saturday (below 30) and I live in a valley.

Good luck and take pictures if you do!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> Do expect to get rained on the way up and snowed on at the top.


The SJ Murky News said it might snow at sea level. There will definitely be snow way down Hamilton.


----------



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

I've never been up there but maybe interested if it doesn't rain. What will be the pace of this ride?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I read in the Merky News this am that the county closes down Mt Hamilton Rd during rain/snow storms. Definitely for cars, but I wonder if that also prevents cyclists from climbing during a storm?


----------



## a4blur (Feb 27, 2005)

Last Sunday, the road was still closed at Grant Ranch, but they let a few cyclists thru anyway. About 3 miles from the top, we were turned around by a local deputy threatening us with trespassing, so we promptly turned around. 

If you're lucky enough to sneak to the top, be aware of the increased car traffic on the lower part of the climb before Grant Ranch since many locals are enamored with snow.


----------

